# Exercise before or after meal?



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Apologies if this question has been asked before. I did a search without any success.

I want to try & lose some weight. I don't do any exercise at all at the moment. I am going to start eating more healthily & at a more reasonable time. Also cut down on the ale as I was drinking every day.

So, after work I am going to do some light exercise to start off with. Is it best to do this before my tea or after?

Cheers
Shaun


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I tend to eat a full meal either 1 hour after exercise or 3 hours before. You can snack certain things to give an energy boost or replenish but large meals should be avoided.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Geordieexile said:


> I tend to eat a full meal either 1 hour after exercise or 3 hours before. You can snack certain things to give an energy boost or replenish but large meals should be avoided.


It won't be a big meal, I won't be able to eat 3hrs before, but an hour after sounds ideal.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I always eat my evening meal after training, you'll be more inclined to train on an empty stomach than a full one IMHO. Energy can be low after eating a meal (Especially if its those evil carbohydrates, sorry I mean sugar!), you can also become a bit tired etc.. 

Tonights meal is a 1.5kg Chicken and its all mine :thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Another thing I'd say mate is to stay away from the scales. Judge your progress against the mirror and how your clothes feel. As you gain lean muscle you'll lose fat but not necessarily weight, it'll come but don't feel down if it isn't instant. Start slowly and treat it as a gradual lifestyle change rather than a quick burst and put yourself off.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Weight loss will be dictated by what you have during the day, on average. For several days at a time. Whether you eat around gym time will be whatever you find is better for you. You may find it helpful to have a small meal before or go without or maybe have a big meal afterwards etc.

The only real guidance is that if you are losing weight and restricting calories and haven't eaten for a while so are in a 'fasted' state, a small amount of carbs would help.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

If I do weights, then about 1 hour after eating. When I run I need about 2 hours otherwise its stitch time!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Geordieexile said:


> Another thing I'd say mate is to stay away from the scales. Judge your progress against the mirror and how your clothes feel. As you gain lean muscle you'll lose fat but not necessarily weight, it'll come but don't feel down if it isn't instant. Start slowly and treat it as a gradual lifestyle change rather than a quick burst and put yourself off.


I would second that, I'm still 107kg, but over the last 6 months I've packed on more muscle and lost fat at the same rate.

If you want to retain your muscle mass while losing body fat, try not to lose more than around 1 - 1.5 pounds of weight per week and ensure your eating enough protein (1 gram per pound of lean boy mass is a good level if your using weights). Reduce starchy carbs, don't eat any Rice, Potatoes or Bread. reduce simple sugar consumption.

Get your non starchy carbohydrates from green veg and healthy beans.

Remember, no matter what your told, carbohydrates are sugar. It doesn't matter what goes in your mouth. Once the food is broken down that is were the true nutritional value comes in.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Geordieexile said:


> Another thing I'd say mate is to stay away from the scales. Judge your progress against the mirror and how your clothes feel. As you gain lean muscle you'll lose fat but not necessarily weight, it'll come but don't feel down if it isn't instant. Start slowly and treat it as a gradual lifestyle change rather than a quick burst and put yourself off.


+1 Definitely agree with this.

With regards to eating, the first easy step is to reduce your portion size. Get a smaller plate and try and eat smaller meals but more often. Aim for 5-6 smaller meals per day. Don't ever miss breakfast either, and has others have said cut out sugar!


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Leebo310 said:


> +1 Definitely agree with this.
> 
> With regards to eating, the first easy step is to reduce your portion size. Get a smaller plate and try and eat smaller meals but more often. Aim for 5-6 smaller meals per day. Don't ever miss breakfast either, and has others have said cut out sugar!


Smaller meals more often shouldn't really have an affect. Unless it helps you eat less over the day then do it but no reason you can't restrict yourself to 3 meals.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

jamest said:


> Smaller meals more often shouldn't really have an affect. Unless it helps you eat less over the day then do it but no reason you can't restrict yourself to 3 meals.


Sorry mate, but I don't think that's quite true!
Having smaller meals but with less time between them is a much better way to make the best use out of the nutrition in the food.
There's a limit to how much the body can take in one go without wasting it so you want to space your food intake out over the course of a day. 
Say you're eating 60g of protein three times a day then you're wasting a helluva lot of that. If you split that to be 30g 6 times a day then it's much easier for you body to process and actually use it for what it's needed for.

Plus the fact that most peoples "standard" plate is too big and a major factor in so many people overeating!


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Leebo310 said:


> Sorry mate, but I don't think that's quite true!
> Having smaller meals but with less time between them is a much better way to make the best use out of the nutrition in the food.
> There's a limit to how much the body can take in one go without wasting it so you want to space your food intake out over the course of a day.
> Say you're eating 60g of protein three times a day then you're wasting a helluva lot of that. If you split that to be 30g 6 times a day then it's much easier for you body to process and actually use it for what it's needed for.
> ...


Rubbish rubbish rubbish rubbish rubbish :thumb:

Right now, there is not a single shred of proof (ie study) completed that shows that a) the constant feed approach is more beneficial and b) the body has a poor ability to utilise the nutrients in a large volume of food eaten in one go. The much touted 20g or so of protein max came from a study that was mis interpreted and jumped on by those furthering this philosophy (eg supplement companies).

:thumb:

Edit: as an aside - I find the myfitnesspal app great for tracking calories if that's something you want to try. I feel you never actually know what's going on until you write it down.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Um no, it's not rubbish at all mate. Firstly it's worked for me, secondly it's used by thousands of professional athletes and sports persons and thirdly it's common sense. 
So you're saying that there's nothing to say the body has a poor ability to utilise the nutrients if you only ate once a day then?? That's rubbish. 
Of course there is a limit as to how much can be processed in one go.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Ive always been under the impression that you can eat carbohydrates before a gym/training session, providing its not a heavy intake of food.
Eating say a bowl of pasta a couple of hours before will give you an energy boost.

Protein after the workout. Lean chicken, fish etc. Will help build the muscle


----------



## steviebabe0 (May 14, 2013)

I always hit the gym around 11am, having had breakfast at 8 and pre workout drink 15mins before I go. Protein shake when I get home followed by lunch. I have always been told to eat 5-6 times a day to trick the body into knowing food is coming regular to avoid storing as fat when sticking to 3 meals a day. Seems to work ok for me, cant go on an emty stomach or I feel ropey when finished if its been a good session


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Leebo310 said:


> Um no, it's not rubbish at all mate. Firstly it's worked for me, secondly it's used by thousands of professional athletes and sports persons and thirdly it's common sense.
> So you're saying that there's nothing to say the body has a poor ability to utilise the nutrients if you only ate once a day then?? That's rubbish.
> Of course there is a limit as to how much can be processed in one go.


Zero scientific evidence.

The body is very good at regulating intake of nutrients.

Various tribes in Africa for example don't have small regular sources of food especially when they are out hunting game yet they seem rather fit. That's as anecdotal as your evidence.

If smaller more regular meals works for you then fine, but there is no evidence to suggest it is the best or even a better way of feeding yourself.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Leebo310 said:


> Um no, it's not rubbish at all mate. Firstly it's worked for me, secondly it's used by thousands of professional athletes and sports persons and thirdly it's common sense.
> So you're saying that there's nothing to say the body has a poor ability to utilise the nutrients if you only ate once a day then?? That's rubbish.
> Of course there is a limit as to how much can be processed in one go.


I don't really want to start an argument, the studies are out there to be read and digested but basically what you say is not grounded in science.

This is totally different to saying it worked for you. Imagine the simple issue of walking through a door. One person might want to go up to the door, look at it for a while, step through, step back, then finally go through. The other person walks straight through. Ignoring which is more efficient, both got through the door... That's what you're talking about.

If it helps control hunger, make you feel better or get a better workout then either eat regularly, fast all day and eat in a couple of hits or combine both. Simply stating one regimen is 'better' per se is incorrect.

Other such myths include needing carbs post workout, needing to cram in protein immediately post workout and eating carbs at bed time etc

As said before, what matters are the overall macros which make up the total calories. You can have as much protein as you like but if you're in a calorie deficit, muscle will not be grown.

:thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I never said it was the best way, I simply suggested it first of all as my opinion and then people ridiculed and "rubbished" it. 
I said it worked for me, I offered advice and there are professional athletes, personal trainers and dieticians that all suggest the same. 
As for the door analogy....


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not trying to start an argument either mate honestly! 
Just trying to offer some advice and was a bit taken back by how much people are slamming it! 
Scientific facts or not, it's a proven method that is used and recommended by a lot of professionals.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Two of us stated there was no scientific evidence for it after you said to eat 6 meals a day.

The door analogy that horico used is actually a great example of saying "it's worked for me".


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

To be fair I've just came out of work and find it very hard to eat 5-6 times a day but when I was working (long 13 hour days at that) I found it very easy to have my breakfast before I left and get something to eat around 10 then I had 3 portions of chicken, rice, dutch edam cheese in wholemeal tortilla wraps to keep me going through the day.

As for thread title, do not eat right before gym eat minimum 1 hour before and don't bloat yourself. I've always eaten 20/30 minutes after gym but had a protein drink pretty much straight after.

Theres no set in stone method just try what gives you improvements and try to stick at it!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

jamest said:


> Two of us stated there was no scientific evidence for it after you said to eat 6 meals a day.
> 
> The door analogy that horico used is actually a great example of saying "it's worked for me".


Jeez mate, I can't be bothered to argue any more.
You don't seem to be reading all of what I'm posting. Yep I said it worked for me and it did. I also said that it's worked for thousands of professional athletes and is recommended by many sports nutritionists. George St Pierre is one of the best athletes in the world and has a massive team of people behind him and that's a diet that he follows. As do the majority of the rest of the ufc. And the nfl. And the uk premiership rugby league. And body builders. And Olympic athletes. 
I could go on. 
Also there's technically no scientific evidence that a 5x5 routine works better yet there's almost 300 pages on that thread of people who are using it. Go and post on there and tell all of them that they're wrong as there's no evidence.
At the end of the day, you have your opinion and I have mine. Whatever works for you may not work for others and vice versa. I have had fantastic results from it, as have all the people that I have trained. It was advice based on knowledge and experience, so if you want to dismiss it then maybe you're missing out on something that could help your workout.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Once again, no one has stated that it's wrong due to there being no evidence. Just the fact there is no evidence and people shouldn't force themselves to try to eat more smaller meals throughout the day if they can't as there is no scientific evidence to support it.

I go to a body building gym and everyone thinks their own program works best and their supplements are best. They all idealise Arnold but if you read up on what Arnold ate when he was young, their diets are very different.

It's also a shame that you see it as an argument and are taking it personally. It is a debate, don't take it personally.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a gap of approx.. 2-3 hours before training, then have my second main meal of the day within 15 minutes of completing training :thumb:

I find eating 4 meals a day perfect for me and I can still manage to get 180-200grams of protein in :thumb:


----------

